# Is it possible to add documents to Resort Reviews



## alexadeparis (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi, 

Would it be possible to add documents (or links to documents held elsewhere on the web) to resort reviews? For example, if someone had a disclosure document available, or a MF statement as a sample, or floor plans, building layouts, or other tidbits that owners of that resort (or exchangers) might be interested in seeing, could that be done? 

It seems like this feature may have been available in the past? The reason I ask, is I was doing a search for threads about Bay Club Waikoloa, and came across one that referenced a layout map that is no longer part of the photos. I know we can upload photos, but if a document is more than one page that won't work.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2015)

can attach them to a thread about the resort in question...how large is the document?


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 13, 2015)

Well in this case, one page, but I was thinking about future uses. Maybe a link in a thread would work best, but that gets easily buried,


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 13, 2015)

we can always link forum posts directly on review pages (in fact the "Search topics" link will display them all automatically.) so if you want to start a thread with specific info about a resort, just let me know its easy to add!


----------

